# "CHAIN" San Jose Bay Area Bike Show



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Since my brother is on the flyer I guess we'll be out there. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What kind of awards are you guys going to have for this?


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2009, 07:17 PM~14664919
> *What kind of awards are you guys going to have for this?
> *


Because this is a KUSTOM bike show we are starting at street, kustom/mild and full
1st and 2nd

16 and below 
20
26
20 trike
26
26 trike
26 kustom
26 cruiser
chopper
pedal car / stroller


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 3 2009, 06:24 PM~14664367
> *Since my brother is on the flyer I guess we'll be out there.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks to you and your brother.


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

We arE also working on getting some of the bay areas retired full show and old school bikes on display.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

If I get my frame back on time I be there..


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 4 2009, 03:27 AM~14668988
> *If I get my frame back on time I be there..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CANT WAIT MIKE, LETS DO THIS,


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

hopefully my bike is done for this show


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Aug 4 2009, 08:07 AM~14669955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait hopefully the bays best will be out there Representing!! Lowrider scene they were working on the bike dvd and they needed more footage


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 3 2009, 11:30 PM~14667639
> *Because this is a KUSIOM bile show we are starting at street, kustom/mild and full
> 1st and 2nd
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

this is gonna be a awsome show!!!!!!


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 4 2009, 02:37 PM~14673521
> *this is gonna be a awsome show!!!!!!
> *


Thanks brother


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Aug 4 2009, 12:12 PM~14672069
> *:0
> *


bRING EM


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 3 2009, 09:34 PM~14667695
> *We arE also working on getting some of the bay areas retired full show and old school bikes on display.
> *


Guess it's time to dust off some bikes :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If I can make it I will try to take one of my bikes.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2009, 07:27 PM~14675772
> *If I can make it I will try to take one of my bikes.
> *


lier :angry:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 3 2009, 10:30 PM~14667639
> *Because this is a KUSTOM bike show we are starting at street, kustom/mild and full
> 1st and 2nd
> 
> ...



What about radical category? you guyz going to put them with the full custom category?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

AZTECA DE ORO will be the for display ONLY. Out of SAN JOSE.


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 4 2009, 07:50 PM~14676657
> *What about radical category? you guyz going to put them with the full custom category?
> *


If we need to take it to radical we will do it :biggrin: we are still working on the categories. so pre reg would be a good way to go. we have alot of people already calling for reg forms . they will be sent out or emailed by the end of the week. Rumor there might be some $$$$ involved for the best in show so we encourage everybody to come out and join us. I will keep you posted.


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 4 2009, 08:50 PM~14677385
> *AZTECA DE ORO will be the for display ONLY. Out of SAN JOSE.
> *


For all the owners Helping out and displaying their radical full custom, or old school bikes. they will be much appreciated. lunch will be taken care of and other things we think of, Thanks again brothers.


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

"LITTLE HEARTBREAKER" WILL BE ON DISPLAY!!!! Thanks MR WIM for your support


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS WILL BE THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 09:28 PM~14677868
> *SOCIOS WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Aug 4 2009, 09:28 PM~14677868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys Email me your info and ill get you guys the reg form.

[email protected]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 4 2009, 09:32 PM~14677910
> *Thanks guys  Email me your info and ill get you guys the reg form.
> 
> [email protected]
> *


email sent.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

email send :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 4 2009, 08:28 PM~14677866
> *"LITTLE HEARTBREAKER" WILL BE ON DISPLAY!!!! Thanks MR WIM for your support
> *


:0


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2009, 09:29 PM~14677880
> *
> *


lets take clown confusion to this show


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Is there going to be a most members award?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 5 2009, 08:21 AM~14681297
> *lets take clown confusion to this show
> *


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 5 2009, 04:33 PM~14686141
> *Is there going to be a most members award?
> *


Weve been throwing around the idea of CHAIN CLUB Of The Year And Give A Championship Belt To the club that " Brings It" Like sic and twisted says Bring it!!!
Ill Keep you posted


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 5 2009, 08:21 AM~14681297
> *lets take clown confusion to this show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 5 2009, 06:05 PM~14687037
> *Weve been throwing around the idea of  CHAIN CLUB Of The Year And Give A Championship Belt To the club that " Brings It"  Like sic and twisted says Bring it!!!
> Ill Keep you posted
> *


For the quality of the bikes . Or the number of bikes.is all about the quality detail .


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 5 2009, 06:37 PM~14687413
> *For the quality of the bikes . Or the number of bikes.is all about the quality detail .
> *


Quality of course but we will keep you guys posted.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 5 2009, 06:05 PM~14687037
> *Weve been throwing around the idea of  CHAIN CLUB Of The Year And Give A Championship Belt To the club that " Brings It"  Like sic and twisted says Bring it!!!
> Ill Keep you posted
> *


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

UCE WILL BE THEIR WE WILL BE THEIR WITH MY SONS DRAGONS LAYER WITH NEW LOOK AND FULL DISPLAY SO EVERYONE CAN HAVE A SNEAK PEEK BEFORE WE HEAD OFF TO VEGAS MAYBE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Aug 5 2009, 11:21 PM~14690227
> *UCE WILL BE THEIR WE WILL BE THEIR WITH MY SONS DRAGONS LAYER WITH NEW LOOK AND FULL DISPLAY SO EVERYONE CAN HAVE A SNEAK PEEK BEFORE WE HEAD OFF TO VEGAS MAYBE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


See you there brother!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Aug 5 2009, 10:21 PM~14690227
> *UCE WILL BE THEIR WE WILL BE THEIR WITH MY SONS DRAGONS LAYER WITH NEW LOOK AND FULL DISPLAY SO EVERYONE CAN HAVE A SNEAK PEEK BEFORE WE HEAD OFF TO VEGAS MAYBE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah I'll be heading up with my brothers from Delinquent Cycles too.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

U know that POISON bike will be there


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Aug 6 2009, 02:35 PM~14695506
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx for emailing the reg  

LIL RAIDER will be there


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 6 2009, 06:19 PM~14697377
> *U know that POISON bike will be there
> *


Thanks


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

i will request the day off from my work, and if i get it off Valley Cruisers will be out there, with the Marley and Marvin bikes.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 10 2009, 10:36 AM~14724903
> *i will request the day off from my work, and if i get it off Valley Cruisers will be out there, with the Marley and Marvin bikes.
> *



let's just throw then in the trailer :biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 10 2009, 10:36 AM~14724903
> *i will request the day off from my work, and if i get it off Valley Cruisers will be out there, with the Marley and Marvin bikes.
> *


Its going to be a good time see you guys there!


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 10 2009, 09:59 AM~14724555
> *thx for emailing the reg
> 
> LIL RAIDER will be there
> *


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: Got the reg. form Thanks


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 10 2009, 09:59 AM~14724555
> *thx for emailing the reg
> 
> LIL RAIDER will be there
> *


oh shit!! lil raider!! hno: hno:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

i'll bring some of my art for display and the calimob crew!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 10 2009, 02:20 PM~14726948
> *oh shit!! lil raider!! hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 10 2009, 02:21 PM~14726962
> *i'll bring some of my art for display and the calimob crew!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 10 2009, 02:21 PM~14726962
> *i'll bring some of my art for display and the calimob crew!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

I CAUGHT UP WITH THESE HOMIES AT THE DOG ON SATURDAY NIGHT :cheesy: THEY'RE FIRED UP ABOUT THIS SHOW AND THERE WAS TALK ABOUT GETTING SOME OTHER PROJECTS FINISHED IN TIME FOR THIS SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Aug 12 2009, 07:36 AM~14745015
> *I CAUGHT UP WITH THESE HOMIES AT THE DOG ON SATURDAY NIGHT :cheesy: THEY'RE FIRED UP ABOUT THIS SHOW AND THERE WAS TALK ABOUT GETTING SOME OTHER PROJECTS FINISHED IN TIME FOR THIS SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Homie Bobby and the undivided club.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Trying to get my sons bike ready for this show!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Want to thank Carlos from Salas Engraving Hes donating a set of engraved fenders for the raffle .
* one Raffle ticket will be given to each entry.


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

TTT
its gona be a good show gotta clean up the bike hasn't seen light for a few years


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Aug 12 2009, 08:29 PM~14752099
> *TTT
> its gona be a good show gotta clean up the bike hasn't seen light for a few years
> *


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 12 2009, 08:06 PM~14751810
> *Want to thank Carlos from Salas Engraving Hes donating a set of engraved fenders for the raffle .
> * one Raffle ticket will be given to each entry.
> *


 :thumbsup: Thats a cool Hommie! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

We be there.. :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 12 2009, 07:06 PM~14751810
> *Want to thank Carlos from Salas Engraving Hes donating a set of engraved fenders for the raffle .
> * one Raffle ticket will be given to each entry.
> *


"each entry" You do realize how many bikes the Delinquents are planning on bringing, don't you? :biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 13 2009, 10:49 AM~14757552
> *"each entry" You do realize how many bikes the Delinquents are planning on bringing, don't you?  :biggrin:
> *


Bring it!!!! AJ Very cool people right there :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 12 2009, 09:03 AM~14745649
> *Thats Homie Bobby and the undivided club.
> *


lol bobby too fat to be riden a bike..he kept gettem flats..lol..


we should be there .. ridem em and showen them..


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Aug 13 2009, 05:03 PM~14761674
> *lol bobby too fat to be riden a bike..he kept gettem flats..lol..
> we should be there .. ridem em and showen them..
> *


Thats what Childhood Dreams Is All About!!!
RESPECT


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Aug 12 2009, 08:29 PM~14752099
> *TTT
> its gona be a good show gotta clean up the bike hasn't seen light for a few years
> *


 :0 :0 :0 WATCHAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 13 2009, 05:10 PM~14761744
> *Thats what Childhood Dreams Is All About!!!
> RESPECT
> *


thanks..   
barely finished my lil girls 16 inch pixie.. so she'll be happy showing it.. :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 13 2009, 12:20 PM~14759117
> *Bring it!!!!  AJ Very cool people right there :biggrin:
> *


Yeah he's alright. :biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Aug 14 2009, 01:52 PM~14770780
> *thanks..
> barely finished my lil girls 16 inch pixie.. so she'll be happy showing it.. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Aug 14 2009, 05:58 PM~14772926
> *
> Much love,
> Beer Run Bobby
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 3 2009, 11:54 AM~14660240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2009, 02:05 PM~14778444
> *
> *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Aug 16 2009, 05:49 PM~14786026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

please dont put milds and semi together make a semi class to


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 21 2009, 01:19 PM~14840683
> *TTT
> *



was up homie is LOW PERFECTION going to this show?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

this show sounds like its going to be exciting. please post some pics of show after it happens. id love to see how it all when't.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 21 2009, 02:14 PM~14841224
> *this show sounds like its going to be exciting.  please post some pics of show after it happens. id love to see how it all when't.
> *


I got that covered homie.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 21 2009, 02:05 PM~14841127
> *was up homie is LOW PERFECTION going to this show?
> *


Whats up Bro!!! Yeah we should be there!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2009, 02:16 PM~14841251
> *I got that covered homie.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 21 2009, 02:38 PM~14841495
> *Whats up Bro!!! Yeah we should be there!!!!
> *




that's wuts up 831 will be in da house :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 21 2009, 02:59 PM~14841701
> *that's wuts up 831 will be in da house  :biggrin:
> *


Thats whats up Bro!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Whats up Mikey!!!! :wave:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 21 2009, 01:59 PM~14841701
> *that's wuts up 831 will be in da house  :biggrin:
> *


Bring them all brothers :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Socios will be well represented.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

In my back yard I be there.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2009, 08:21 PM~14843853
> *Socios will be well represented.
> *


:yes:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 21 2009, 08:32 PM~14843940
> *In my back yard I be there.
> *


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

LOW PERFECTIONS WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 21 2009, 10:08 PM~14845002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ELITE BC will be there.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 21 2009, 09:58 PM~14844905
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 22 2009, 07:49 AM~14846838
> *ELITE BC will be there.
> 
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 22 2009, 09:44 AM~14847359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  it looks good .thanks clown confusion.


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT!!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

heres another bike show


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 3 2009, 10:34 PM~14667695
> *We arE also working on getting some of the bay areas retired full show and old school bikes on display.
> *


 :0


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 4 2009, 08:28 PM~14677866
> *"LITTLE HEARTBREAKER" WILL BE ON DISPLAY!!!! Thanks MR WIM for your support
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oh snaps its chip


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

don't forget to send those pre reg is the same price as at the door but with a pre reg u got ur space secure (space is limited)plus a goodie bag and a raffle ticket :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 25 2009, 01:25 PM~14876658
> *don't forget to send those pre reg is the same price as at the door but with a pre reg u got ur space secure (space is limited)plus a goodie bag and a raffle ticket  :cheesy:
> *


hook me up ill pay u back


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 25 2009, 02:51 PM~14877596
> *hook me up ill pay u back
> *



u got it let me print out another reg form


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 25 2009, 03:06 PM~14877774
> *u got it let me print out another reg form
> *


thanks jesse


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 25 2009, 12:15 PM~14875835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Right Brother thanks again for your help and support little big brother


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT for the Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Aug 25 2009, 08:40 PM~14881486
> *TTT for the Hommie :biggrin:
> *


are you bringing your bike??? :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 25 2009, 09:00 PM~14881814
> *are you bringing your bike??? :biggrin:
> *


No not this Time Hommie Im going Deer Hunting with all the Hommies
I told Mike he can take it for me :dunno: :biggrin: I dont think he wants to drive all the way up here to get it :roflmao:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Aug 26 2009, 06:28 AM~14884932
> *No not this Time Hommie Im going Deer Hunting with all the Hommies
> I told Mike he can take it for me :dunno:  :biggrin: I dont think he wants to drive all the way up here to get it  :roflmao:
> *


Ill get it. i have a b day party to go to.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 25 2009, 01:25 PM~14876658
> *don't forget to send those pre reg is the same price as at the door but with a pre reg u got ur space secure (space is limited)plus a goodie bag and a raffle ticket  :cheesy:
> *


Whats up Bro!! Do you have a copy of the pre reg form?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 26 2009, 10:31 AM~14886554
> *Whats up Bro!! Do you have a copy of the pre reg form?
> *



I will email it to Mario, not sure if I still got your email :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Aug 26 2009, 10:12 AM~14886318
> *Ill get it. i have a b day party to go to.
> *


WHERE????? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 25 2009, 11:15 AM~14875835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why is chip foose in the shot?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 26 2009, 02:00 PM~14887473
> *why is chip foose in the shot?
> *


if i remember right, he was in the shop next door to where they were holding the photo shoot. he came by to see what was going on in there.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 26 2009, 11:28 AM~14887760
> *if i remember right, he was in the shop next door to where they were holding the photo shoot.  he came by to see what was going on in there.
> *


BINGO!!!! they were shooting *OVERHAULIN* the episode with the magnum and the 50's love van thing.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 26 2009, 05:43 PM~14889651
> *BINGO!!!! they were shooting OVERHAULIN the episode with the magnum and the 50's love van thing.
> *


  fukkn lucky. :biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Update***
By Popular demand we added Classes.
so they go as follows:
1st and 2nd only
Original
Street
Mild
Semi Full
Full
Radical
16 and below
20
26
20 trike
26 trike
===========================
peddle car
stroller / pull wagon
kustom cruiser
rat 
chopper
motorized
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Best paint
best upholstry 
best plating
best murals 
best striping
best engraving
most members 
===========================
chain choice 
peoples choice 
boys and girls club choice
============================
Best in show
best bike 
best trike

==============================
Bike club of the year


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

UPDATE******

The guys at D&A Customs are going to donate a custom upholstered seat for the raffle
Joel at jagster is making a custom plaque for the best in show bike.
In talks with Garcias Lowrider Bikes to possibly put together a bike for the reffle as well.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

All u need is best display.


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 26 2009, 05:43 PM~14890786
> *All u need is best display.
> *


DONE</span>
Thanks brother

By Popular demand we added Classes.
so they go as follows:
1st and 2nd only
Original
Street
Mild
Semi Full
Full
Radical
16 and below
20
26
20 trike
26 trike
===========================
peddle car
stroller / pull wagon
kustom cruiser
rat 
chopper
motorized
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Best paint
best upholstry 
best plating
best murals 
best striping
best engraving
<span style=\'color:red\'>best display
most members 
===========================
chain choice 
peoples choice 
boys and girls club choice
============================
Best in show
best bike 
best trike

==============================
Bike club of the year


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 26 2009, 05:50 PM~14890850
> *DONE</span>
> Thanks brother
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 26 2009, 05:24 PM~14890638
> *Update***
> By Popular demand we added Classes.
> so they go as follows:
> ...


finely a show whit milds im there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 26 2009, 09:10 PM~14893156
> *finely a show whit milds im there
> *



u better cuz as soon as i get the add to send the pre reg u r pay for


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 26 2009, 08:10 PM~14893156
> *finely a show whit milds im there
> *


mild class????? hold on maybe ill compete instead!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 26 2009, 10:46 PM~14894149
> *mild class????? hold on maybe ill compete instead!!!!!!!! LOL
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

pre reg went out today


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Where can I get pre reg form.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 27 2009, 05:14 PM~14901847
> *Where can I get pre reg form.
> *



email me at [email protected] and I can foward it 2 u


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 26 2009, 10:46 PM~14894149
> *mild class????? hold on maybe ill compete instead!!!!!!!! LOL
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

pre reg
Chain Kustom Bike Show Pre Reg Form


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 27 2009, 10:41 PM~14905616
> *pre reg
> Chain Kustom Bike Show Pre Reg Form
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 26 2009, 10:46 PM~14894149
> *mild class????? hold on maybe ill compete instead!!!!!!!! LOL
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

good luck to all attending this show.


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 28 2009, 12:34 PM~14910867
> *good luck to all attending this show.
> *


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 30 2009, 09:21 PM~14931111
> *TTT
> *



u ready?


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 1 2009, 08:17 AM~14946273
> *u ready?
> *


yeah Bro. I just have to send in our pre reg probally this friday.


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SAt 19th









sun 20th


















:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

got that day off ill be there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 6 2009, 07:42 AM~14994852
> *got that day off ill be there
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 26 2009, 05:24 PM~14890638
> *Update***
> By Popular demand we added Classes.
> so they go as follows:
> ...



What is the hours for this show? Set up time and show time?? Thanks!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be comeing from sac see u there


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

1 MORE WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 10 2009, 08:55 PM~15045409
> *ill be comeing from sac see u there
> *


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Sep 11 2009, 12:12 PM~15051564
> *
> *


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Sep 13 2009, 02:45 AM~15064995
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: ALMOST TIME hno: hno:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

keep this on top


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 16 2009, 10:19 PM~15104815
> *keep this on top
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

almost time.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop+Sep 17 2009, 05:35 PM~15111616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you guys ready?


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

I HOPE THE DOORS OPEN FOR ENTRY BY 7:00AM.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 17 2009, 10:35 PM~15115351
> *you guys ready?
> *


yup


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE+Sep 18 2009, 06:31 AM~15116738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:tumbsdown: never going back..for the judges.


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 19 2009, 05:16 PM~15128452
> *:tumbsdown: never going back..for the judges.
> *


 pm me suggestions


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 19 2009, 05:16 PM~15128452
> *:tumbsdown: never going back..for the judges.
> *


what was so bad! I didn't see ur bike there? does it have to do with poison? cool little show me and my son drove up from FRESNO to check it out!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Sep 19 2009, 06:02 PM~15128662
> *what was so bad! I didn't see ur bike there? does it have to do with poison? cool little show me and my son drove up from FRESNO to check it out!
> *


U will never see my bike there. Poison is my homie


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

I'M GONNA START POSTING SOME PIC'S I TOOK


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 19 2009, 06:45 PM~15128875
> *U will never see my bike there. Poison is my homie
> *


In MY personal opinion POISON was the baddest bike there no doubt clean as hell. as for the judging I cant say anything we didn't have a bike there this year my sons bike will be there next time its not finished yet. but I do know this was not the Vegas super show.. just some people trying to do something for the bike builders out there.. they r human and do make mistakes.. so I give props to them and the bikes that were ther to show and try and bring bike shows back.


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it was cool i liked it


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> [/quo
> 
> ONE OF THE BADDEST BIKES AT THE SHOW! IT WAS MY SONS FAVORITE...BAD ASS... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 19 2009, 07:20 PM~15129065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BIKE IS BAD ASS MY PERSONAL FAVORITE AT THE SHOW SO MUCH DETAIL! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> > [/quo
> >
> > ONE OF THE BADDEST BIKES AT THE SHOW! IT WAS MY SONS FAVORITE...BAD ASS... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

I WANT TO THANK ALL THAT CAME OUT TODAY. ALL THE PARTICIPANTS, THE SPECTATORS, THE SPONSORS, STAFF AND THE BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB FOR ALLOWING US TO OCCUPY THEIR FACILITY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: .
THIS BEING OUR 1ST TIME AT THE CLUB WAS A CHALLENGE AND WE WERE FORTUNATE ENOUGH TO HAVE ALL OF YOU COME IN WITH GREAT ATTITUDES AND HELP US KEEP THE SHOW FLOWING  
THIS WAS WORTH IT FOR US TO SEE SO MANY FAMILIES OUT SPENDING QUALITY TIME TOGETHER  I HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 19 2009, 06:56 PM~15128945
> *I'M GONNA START POSTING SOME PIC'S I TOOK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: Great 1st show . Good weather , good people we'll see you at the next show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop+Sep 19 2009, 07:01 PM~15128968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i got 2nd place in full and best plating not bad for a mild custom bike the was but in full.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Socios b.c.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

for those that flaked out u miss a good show :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 20 2009, 09:38 AM~15132396
> *for those that flaked out u miss a good show :cheesy:
> *


X2 This is a good opportunity to have a good local bike show. I dont know why more of San Joses bike clubs didnt come out. Hopefully next years will be bigger.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

It was a cool show. I had fun and my stepson had a blast riding his bike around hitting his switch. We showed up to support and not expecting to win anything and walked away with best paint and best lowrider chopper. Not bad for a 15 year old bike. :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 19 2009, 08:35 PM~15129484
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CHD SAN JOSE, LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Sep 20 2009, 08:52 AM~15132159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would Sincerely like to thank everyone for coming out and making CHAIN a success . Im not talking about a financial success Im talking about bringing 60 + of the most beautifully crafted Bicycles / peddle cars together for a day of Family and Fun. I personally think that we all learned a thing or 2 from the show and we here at CHAIN / BOMBS INC. are striving to make the show even bigger and better. I dont think any of these bikes should be judged. How can you judge personal Taste, individuallity and vision. But thats why we build hoping to win the prize. and i have nothing against friendly competition. Seeing the unity out there yesterday made it worth it all ! The kids are the real winners here and to all the parents suppporting their children in this lifestyle CHAIN 2010


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 19 2009, 07:20 PM~15129065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR POSTING UP THE PICTURES OF MY BIKE BRO I LIKE HOW THEY CAME OUT.. TOOK 1ST SEMI,BEST ENGRAVING AND BEST OF SHOW.. :cheesy: IM GUESSING MY DISPLAY WAS MISSING SOMETHING SO TIME TO UPGRADE IT A LIL... COO TO KICK IT WITH ALL THE HOMIES... GOOD LUCK TO UR GUYS SHOW NEXT YEAR uffin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2009, 09:07 AM~15132255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> > [/quo
> >
> > ONE OF THE BADDEST BIKES AT THE SHOW! IT WAS MY SONS FAVORITE...BAD ASS... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wish top dogs were there


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 20 2009, 06:52 PM~15135650
> *wish top dogs were there
> *


x2


----------



## ryzart (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 19 2009, 10:18 PM~15129056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The tangerine bike is bad ass !! how did they get the front end so low ? Want to do that to my bike. Any ideas ?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryzart_@Sep 20 2009, 08:19 PM~15136491
> *The tangerine bike is bad ass !! how did they get the front end so low ? Want to do that to my bike. Any ideas ?
> *


they took the spring off


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 20 2009, 12:24 PM~15133237
> *THANKS FOR POSTING UP THE PICTURES OF MY BIKE BRO I LIKE HOW THEY CAME OUT.. TOOK 1ST SEMI,BEST ENGRAVING AND BEST OF SHOW..  :cheesy:  IM GUESSING MY DISPLAY WAS MISSING SOMETHING SO TIME TO UPGRADE IT A LIL... COO TO KICK IT WITH ALL THE HOMIES... GOOD LUCK TO UR GUYS SHOW NEXT YEAR uffin:
> *



u forgot 2 clean the mirrors guey :biggrin: bike looking cabron


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 20 2009, 10:47 PM~15138197
> *u forgot 2 clean the mirrors guey  :biggrin:  bike looking cabron
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I GUESS I DID NEXT TIME ILL CLEAN THEM TWICE :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 20 2009, 10:47 PM~15138197
> *u forgot 2 clean the mirrors guey  :biggrin:  bike looking cabron
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I GUESS I DID NEXT TIME ILL CLEAN THEM TWICE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 20 2009, 10:53 PM~15138258
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I GUESS I DID NEXT TIME ILL CLEAN THEM TWICE :biggrin:
> *



este guey :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Great show we had fun. we hadn't been out to san jose in a while.
we took 1st radical 20" trike, 1st street 26", also best upholstery with the trike. 








my son wanted to eat his award. 








my brother took my son for a cruise on the bike after the show. 
we had fun see you next year.


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Sep 21 2009, 01:08 PM~15142326
> *Great show we had fun. we hadn't been out to san jose in a while.
> we took 1st radical 20" trike, 1st street 26", also best upholstery with the trike.
> 
> ...


My oldest son wanted to take the trike home he loved the rasta theme thanks for the support see you next year


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Sep 21 2009, 01:08 PM~15142326
> *Great show we had fun. we hadn't been out to san jose in a while.
> we took 1st radical 20" trike, 1st street 26", also best upholstery with the trike.
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON UR WIN HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daddy o+Sep 20 2009, 12:21 AM~15131113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUY'S MADE THIS EVENT A SUCCESS. THE BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB WERE VERY PLEASED WITH EVERYTHING AND EVEN ASKED IF WE WOULD DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR! AGAIN I GOTTA THANK ALL OF YOU FOR COMING OUT AND MAKING THIS HAPPEN!!!BIG PROPS TO ALL THE BIKE BUILDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

[/quo

ONE OF THE BADDEST BIKES AT THE SHOW! IT WAS MY SONS FAVORITE...BAD ASS... :biggrin:
[/quote]

just received the poster homie :biggrin: and deeeaaamm u get down :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: gracias homie i appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

NICE PICS!!!


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

who won the seat that was donated by d&a customs in san jose ca.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Sep 25 2009, 12:46 AM~15181867
> *who won the seat that was donated by d&a customs in san jose ca.
> *



not me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Sep 25 2009, 12:46 AM~15181867
> *who won the seat that was donated by d&a customs in san jose ca.
> *


 :thumbsup: I did


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Oct 3 2009, 09:29 PM~15260848
> *:thumbsup: I did
> *


pics? I didn't even see it :uh:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 19 2009, 09:29 PM~15129453
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that 12'' is really nice!

beautifull color! really like it!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Oct 8 2009, 08:57 PM~15308056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice !!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

bumped to the top so people can see last years show pics.... :biggrin:


----------

